# 585 Optimum



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Anybody out there riding this frame, I am looking for a ride review.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

46 people have looked at this post and no replys. Somebody out there must be riding one of these frames. I would really like a 585 but my neck says no. Chas are you out there, is this model selling?. :mad2:


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I will be able to give you a ride report in a few weeks time when a friend gets his delivered. Te ride quality is supposed to be exactly same as 585 origin but with shorter top tube and longer headtube and i think we can trust look to deliver on that coz they are one of the very few companies that change their geometry to compensate for size (look at their top tube slope for various sizes).


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO.

According th Look web site Optimum is the same as Look 585 Origin apart from shorter TT and longer TT so it is safe to assume it will ride much the same as regular 585 Origin except that you will sit more upright and possibly riding with 10-20mm longer stem (assuming same size frame). The STA is still quite steep on both, IMO, (identical STA) so if you need slacker STA you need seat post with lots of setback like FSA K-Force or SL220. I think the job was done rather "cheaply", sorry Look. What they should have done with Optimum is to make the STA 1+ degree slacker (like 481 was) which effectively reduces reach by 11-15mm, instead of shorter TT, but still provide taller head tube, as they have done. In other words, job half done, Look! Their French cousins, Time, do a better job, IMO, with a 0.75 degree slacker seat tube angles and also ~5mm shorter top tubes (but also slightly shorter head tubes). I was thinking of swapping my Time Edge for Look Optimum until I saw the geometry. Of course this is just my opinion!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There are some flaws in your suggestion - if you keep all other dimensions same slacking the seat tube would lengthen the TT not shorten it! You could of course make the bike a little shorter by reducing the wheelspan through shortening the TT and downtube but that would change the handling characteristics and the ride quality, longer = more stable cruiser and comfortable (long distance), shorter = more manuverable & less comfortable.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Haven't ridden it either, but just bought a 585 Elle for my wife, which uses the Optimum geometry. All the changes say comfort at slight expense of an aero position, which was a big selling point for her. Shorter TT, more upright position-perfect! Also put some shallow bars on(Richey Bio max), thinking that any loss of aero position will be regained if you're more comfortable and use the drops more. Other than that, I'm expecting full 585 performance. Her bike arrives in a week or so, I'll check back in then.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

toonraid said:


> There are some flaws in your suggestion - if you keep all other dimensions same slacking the seat tube would lengthen the TT not shorten it! You could of course make the bike a little shorter by reducing the wheelspan through shortening the TT and downtube but that would change the handling characteristics and the ride quality, longer = more stable cruiser and comfortable (long distance), shorter = more manuverable & less comfortable.


It's counterintuitive, but he's right. If you keep the top tube length the same, but slacken the seat tube angle, you effectively shorten the top tube assuming you keep the saddle in the same place. In other words, there is less top tube in front of the perpendicular line that bisects the bottom bracket - you're moving the top tube back.


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't help you with a ride review for the Optimum, but can confirm that I have not had any probems with my 585 Ultra, despite being concerned about shoulder/neck discomfort. 

I was riding a Wilier, which I liked as a race bike but would experience significant shoulder/neck pain from 1.5 hours onwards (2.5 hours was my limit). I spent of lot of time (and cash) changing parts/set up to try and improve the comfort (my seat to handlebar height was reduced to 2-3 cm) but without success. I eventually bit the bullet and purchased the 585 Ultra (wanted the Origin but it wasn't available in black). Anyhow, my very first ride on it was a 4.5 hour ride through the hills - with no discomfort in the shoulder/neck. I haven't looked back (excuse the pun) since.


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wal said:


> Can't help you with a ride review for the Optimum, but can confirm that I have not had any probems with my 585 Ultra, despite being concerned about shoulder/neck discomfort.
> 
> I was riding a Wilier, which I liked as a race bike but would experience significant shoulder/neck pain from 1.5 hours onwards (2.5 hours was my limit). I spent of lot of time (and cash) changing parts/set up to try and improve the comfort (my seat to handlebar height was reduced to 2-3 cm) but without success. I eventually bit the bullet and purchased the 585 Ultra (wanted the Origin but it wasn't available in black). Anyhow, my very first ride on it was a 4.5 hour ride through the hills - with no discomfort in the shoulder/neck. I haven't looked back (excuse the pun) since.


Which Wilier did you ride that gave you problems? I was thinking of buying the 2008 Izoard or a Look 585 optimum?


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

fah35 said:


> Which Wilier did you ride that gave you problems? I was thinking of buying the 2008 Izoard or a Look 585 optimum?


It is the 2007 Izoard. I do like it a lot (especially when trying to push it a bit) and tried to find a setup that would allow me to remain comfortable. I don't know how it compares to the 08 model as the geometry appears to have changed a bit - others may be able to assist. I have now converted the Izoard to a TT set up. 

To give my comments context - I am 41, have very poor flexibility, have recently returned to cycling after 10 years of inactivity and have a tendency to do too much too soon. So my problems with neck/shoulder pain are likely to more about my deficiencies than the bike's.

If you are considering the Izoard, then based on my experience, you should be absolutely fine with the origin or ultra – comfort wise at least. There of course may well be other reasons for your inclination towards the optimum. The point that I was trying to make is that the origin or ultra are comfortable frames (especially when compared to similarly targeted models of other brands) and you (& original poster) may not necessarily need to limit your choice to the optimum - even if shoulder/neck pain is an issue.


----------



## tyrade (Jan 10, 2008)

*I have the 585 Optimum...*

...but a review from me would be not be worth much. It's only my second bike, first carbon frame, and first to actually fit me well.

I got it in January and have put about 2000 miles on it. I love the bike. I'm about 6'-0", 170 lbs and got the Optimum geometry because, apparently, my torso is a little short, or my legs a little long. Either way, the shorter TT fit me well.

I've had NO problems with handling and feel very confident in any conditions. I've descended at 48 mph and never felt a shake or shimmy. I race the bike (Cat 5 - I just started) and have sprinted up to 36 mph (1200watts). Seems stiff enough for me.

I did test rode other bikes - a Cervelo Soloist Carbon and an R3. I'm truly a novice, but I could tell the difference between those two bikes. The R3 was very supple. Those tiny seat stays absorbed everything. To me, the Look is not as supple, but the Optimum fits me way better than the Cervelo's did.

Here's a pic.

If you have specific questions, I'd be happy to try and answer them.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

tyrade, thanks for your input. Sweet 585! Enjoy.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

That is well executed, fine looking steed. Nicely done, sir.

I must say, even though Look and Chas abandoned the black as in the black 595 Origin of last year--and it's been well documented that they only did this to anger me--Look's paint jobs/color layouts are always mucho classy and top notch. For instance, the Mondrian styled bikes of old and the new interpretation shown recently of that Mondrian style are way more classy than if they had chosen, instead, Roy Lichtenstein's "FLATTEN--SAND FLEAS!" as the thematic basis for a bike's paint job.


----------

